# automatischen programmstart verhindern [win2k]



## paraphan (18. Dezember 2002)

hallo,
ich habe da ein lästiges programm, das sich beim windowsstart immmer selbst aufruft, aber nicht im autostart-ordner vorhanden ist.

bei win98 konnte ich da einfach in die systeminformationen gehen und hatte dort alle programme, die mit dem windowsstart gestartet werden und konnte diese bequem abhaken.

jetzt hab ich win2k und in der systeminfo gibt's zwar autostart-programme, aber ich kann da nichts wegtun oder so...

wie kann ich das problem lösen?


----------



## Christoph (18. Dezember 2002)

Systemsteuerung->Dienste

Da suchst du dir das ding und deaktivierst es


----------



## Vaethischist (19. Dezember 2002)

*Wenns kein Dienst ist... (was es bestimmt nicht ist)*

msconfig starten (Start->Ausführen->...), da sind alle Startprozesse gelistet und können deaktiviert werden (auch die Dienste)

oder 

regedit starten und die registry-schlüssel 
*
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*
durchsuchen und einfach den entsprechenden Schlüssel löschen


----------



## mR.fLopPy (28. Dezember 2002)

@Vaethischist: der befehl msconfig ging leider nie unter win2k.. kA warum.. aber die editor vers. klingt gut..

ich hab das problem bis jetzt auch noch nicht gelöst :/ bleibt wohl ein ewiges rätsel..

bei systemsteuerung - verwaltung - computerverwaltung solls irgendwie gehen (angeblich)

ich machs immer auf die altmodische art.. check den task ab.. strg+alt+entf - filenamen merken der nervt. dann  am pc suchen und ihn einfach umbenennen.. außer die .exe datei wird benötigt um das programm zum laufen zu bringen dann sollte die autostart funkt. im prog. auch deaktivierbar sein (hoff ihc mal)


----------



## paraphan (1. Januar 2003)

hab jetzt einfach die exe umbennnet - ist wohl das einfachste


----------

